# R15......I like it!.



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well it's been over a week now that I'm a new R15 customer thought I would do a review on the R15.Since the R15 is my first DVR this is an unbiased report.
When I first starting using the R15 the guide was slow,but I reformatted the DVR and that eliminated that problem.I really like the 90 minute live buffer it helps me avoid recording stuff I don't want.I really like that this DVR has dual tuners,100 hour recording capacity,picture in the guide,hard drive space remaining meter and a temperature controlled fan which helps to keep it quiet. 
This DVR has done all I have asked it to in over a week and I am totally satisfied with it's performance.I also love the light show that goes on in the front panel when you give it a command with the remote control.The R15-500 has become a valued addition to my DirecTV service and in viewing the programs on my Premier package.I strongly can recommend this DVR.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I like mine better since i took it apart and painted the case black......


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I like mine better since i took it apart and painted the case black......


Sounds interesting.Maybe you can post some pictures?.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've got to agree, that silver would not have been my first choice.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea guess they thought silver was the color of the future,but just look at all the rave about the HR20-100(which has the black case).Think they need to go back to black on all of them.So far the HR20-100 and D12-300 have went back.Hope to see more.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Sounds interesting.Maybe you can post some pictures?.


I would like to see some pictures as well. I have been wanting to make my 15-500 jet black. I am not fond of the silver that most electronics seem to have.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I have two R15-500's and like them a great deal in general. What I DON'T like is how slow the GUI is in responding to some commands, like displaying the Playlist and scrolling through the recordings available. My HR20 (and heck, even my 1 old DSR6000 TiVo still in service) is MUCH faster.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Their gonna fix it all soon. If you believe that I have some swamp land in Florida I would like to sale.

Been hearing that for a year and a half now. Getting really old


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

irmolars said:


> Their gonna fix it all soon. If you believe that I have some swamp land in Florida I would like to sale.
> 
> Been hearing that for a year and a half now. Getting really old


Sorry to hear your having problems,So far after a reformat my R15-500 is still working great.No problems.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Since the R15 is my first DVR this is an unbiased report.
> QUOTE]
> 
> IMO, it being your first DVR, you don't have anything to compare the R15 to, so you won't have an understanding of how its features stack up against others.
> ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

raott said:


> Jhon69 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the R15 is my first DVR this is an unbiased report.
> ...


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> raott said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess you don't know how to set "bookmarks"?.
> ...


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Jhon -- So how do I do bookmarks?

Let's say I go to a basketball game and record the game on my R15. In the second half of the game, about one hour and 20 minutes after the game started, there is a fantastic dunk that I want to watch again. So after the game, I go home and find the recorded game on my playlist. I hit play, and it starts at the beginning as expected.

I press FF and it advances through the game. There are tickmarks every 15 minutes on the status bar. Ideally I would want to skip to the 5th tick mark (1 hour and 15 minutes into the game) and then fast forward about 5 minutes to the dunk I want to see.

But I don't know how to skip to a tickmark. So instead, I have to fast forward through 80 minutes.

How do I use bookmarks so I don't have to fast forward through 80 minutes of the game?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> raott said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess you don't know how to set "bookmarks"?.
> ...


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Jhon -- So how do I do bookmarks?
> 
> Let's say I go to a basketball game and record the game on my R15. In the second half of the game, about one hour and 20 minutes after the game started, there is a fantastic dunk that I want to watch again. So after the game, I go home and find the recorded game on my playlist. I hit play, and it starts at the beginning as expected.
> 
> ...


You can set a bookmark by pausing at the point where you want the bookmark to be, then select the green button. Later, when you play the program, you can skip to the bookmark by holding down the ffwd button, or rewind button if you need to move back.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

morbid -- so to set a bookmark, I first have to fast forward 80 minutes to the point I want to see. then I can set a bookmark. That doesn't do what I asked for. That isn't even close to the skip-to-tick feature which Raott is looking for and which Jhon said was met by the bookmark feature.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Upstream said:


> morbid -- so to set a bookmark, I first have to fast forward 80 minutes to the point I want to see. then I can set a bookmark. That doesn't do what I asked for. That isn't even close to the skip-to-tick feature which Raott is looking for and which Jhon said was met by the bookmark feature.


[/QUOTE]Jhon -- So how do I do bookmarks?

Let's say I go to a basketball game and record the game on my R15. In the second half of the game, about one hour and 20 minutes after the game started, there is a fantastic dunk that I want to watch again.[/QUOTE]

I was responding to this part of your question. If you see a nice dunk on another game, do the steps and you would not have to worry about forwarding through 80 minutes of programming. I do not know what the skip to tick specifically is that you are referring to, but setting a bookmark does set a tick mark, if you will, that you can jump to. This may be what Jhon is referring to as well. I apologize if this does not answer your question.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Morbid -- You may notice on the status bar as you fast forward, there are pre-set tick-marks every 15 minutes. But these tick marks serve no function other than decoration. Skip-to-tick would allow you to jump to the next pre-set tickmark.

(Better yet, would be a function that both my DVD player and my old VCR had: move forward a specific amount of time. With this feature, if I want to jump ahead 27 minutes, I tell the machine I want to jump ahead 27 minutes. My DVD player then jumps ahead 27 minutes. (The VCR, obviously had to fast forward the tape by 27 minutes.)


There are many simple features which would make the R15 much better. But at this point, I am happy that the basic DVR record and playback features have mostly stabilized, that I no longer worry about the extra features I'd like to see.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Jhon -- So how do I do bookmarks?

Let's say I go to a basketball game and record the game on my R15. In the second half of the game, about one hour and 20 minutes after the game started, there is a fantastic dunk that I want to watch again.[/QUOTE]

I was responding to this part of your question. If you see a nice dunk on another game, do the steps and you would not have to worry about forwarding through 80 minutes of programming. I do not know what the skip to tick specifically is that you are referring to, but setting a bookmark does set a tick mark, if you will, that you can jump to. This may be what Jhon is referring to as well. I apologize if this does not answer your question.[/QUOTE]

No, the skip to tick is a tivo feature. Play back a show, and you get hash marks every 15 minutes (I think they're every 15) - you see them on the progress bar, and the r15 has them too. But with tivo I can hit the jump forward button, and the playback automatically skips to the next hash mark. So you can jump forward in 15-minute increments with tivo.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Basically the idea of bookmarks is a good idea if you are watching a program and recording it.But to be at the game and to be able to set it to a"certain dunk"?.See I missed that part(my bad) is there even a DVR made that would allow you to do that?.Must be one heck of a RF remote control.It would seem to me you would have to FF to find it anyways and then mark it for future use.

For example: I was at the game and there was this fantastic "dunk".So I set the bookmark on the DVR at home with my new Directv online wrist remote control so I could see it again on my DVR at home. 

Definately think this a technology that needs to be invented.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Basically the idea of bookmarks is a good idea if you are watching a program and recording it.But to be at the game and to be able to set it to a"certain dunk"?.See I missed that part(my bad) is there even a DVR made that would allow you to do that?.Must be one heck of a RF remote control.It would seem to me you would have to FF to find it anyways and then mark it for future use.
> 
> For example: I was at the game and there was this fantastic "dunk".So I set the bookmark on the DVR at home with my new Directv online wrist remote control so I could see it again on my DVR at home.
> 
> Definately think this a technology that needs to be invented.


Thank you for the explanation of the skip to tick. That would be great feature to use. I used to have a R10 and honestly never knew that was available.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Basically the idea of bookmarks is a good idea if you are watching a program and recording it.But to be at the game and to be able to set it to a"certain dunk"?.See I missed that part(my bad) is there even a DVR made that would allow you to do that?.Must be one heck of a RF remote control.It would seem to me you would have to FF to find it anyways and then mark it for future use.
> 
> For example: I was at the game and there was this fantastic "dunk".So I set the bookmark on the DVR at home with my new Directv online wrist remote control so I could see it again on my DVR at home.
> 
> Definately think this a technology that needs to be invented.


Bookmarks, ala the R15, are really nice for certain situations. Say my wife and I are watching a recorded show. I need to go off and do something else before the playback is done. I set the bookmark at that point, and my wife keeps watching. When I go back to watch the rest of the show I can pick it right up from where I left off.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Basically the idea of bookmarks is a good idea if you are watching a program and recording it.But to be at the game and to be able to set it to a"certain dunk"?.See I missed that part(my bad) is there even a DVR made that would allow you to do that?.Must be one heck of a RF remote control.It would seem to me you would have to FF to find it anyways and then mark it for future use.
> 
> For example: I was at the game and there was this fantastic "dunk".So I set the bookmark on the DVR at home with my new Directv online wrist remote control so I could see it again on my DVR at home.
> 
> Definately think this a technology that needs to be invented.


No. It is really easy. The technology has been around for years (my 15 year old VCR has it, as does my 2 year old DVD recorder).

Here is how it works:

I see the dunk. I look at my special magic wrist device (made by Timex) and see that it is 8:20 pm. I know my TV recording was scheduled to start at 7:00 pm, so I know the dunk occurred 1 hour and 20 minutes after the start of my recording.

I go home. Depending on which machine I used to record the game, I have different options.

With my VCR or DVD recorder, I say I want to skip ahead 1 hour and 20 minutes, and my recording automatically skips ahead and I watch the dunk.

With Tivo, I can use the skip to tick feature, and skip five 15 minute ticks. I then have to manually fast forward 5 minutes to get to the dunk. Not as good as my VCR or DVD recorder, but better than the R15.

With the R15, I have to manually fast forward 80 minutes, watching the progress bar as I slowly advance, hoping my reflexes are fast enough to hit play as the progress bar approaches 1:20.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

jpl said:


> No, the skip to tick is a tivo feature. Play back a show, and you get hash marks every 15 minutes (I think they're every 15) - you see them on the progress bar, and the r15 has them too. But with tivo I can hit the jump forward button, and the playback automatically skips to the next hash mark. So you can jump forward in 15-minute increments with tivo.


My Directivo jumps to the end when I press the jump forward button. :whatdidid


----------

